# Experience with Mebendazole for hydra eradication



## MrBobby (Apr 6, 2011)

Just a bit of an update, the shrimp are still doing fine after a week following the treatment.
On the other hand the pond snails are all dead, which would have been a good thing if snail removal was my goal.
Unfortunately the snails mostly went under a large piece of drift wood to die so there was quite a bit of ammonia buildup before I noticed all the snails were gone.
Thankfully it was nothing a few 50% water changes and gravel vacs couldn't clear up.
So now I have a snail and hydra free tank with happy CRS roaming about. :thumbsup:


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry for bringing up an older thread. 

I currently have a slight planaria problem, I can see 3-4 planaria in my 18G tank. I've searched unsuccessfully for fenbendazole here in Hong Kong, so I too picked up some mebendazole which is available as human deworming medicine. 

After reading additional success stories from Taiwan and Hong Kong users (not much can be found on google with mebendazole on planaria, while there is plenty of info on fenbendazole), I decided to give mebendazole a try. I just put around 50mg of (half of the 100mg tablet) mebendazole, mostly dissolved into the tank. 

Fingers crossed, I will see how it goes!


----------



## Salvanost (Mar 30, 2014)

Bumb this thread
Using vermox 500mg
The tablet weigh aprox 900mg

Choose to use 200mg
Divide to
Aprox 50mg for 14 gallon about 27mg menbedazole
And 
Aprox 75 mg for 30 gallon about 41.5mg menbedazole

Will report the update here later
All tank got first week born snail and shrimplet

Got some result from 1 tank, tried to 2 more tank
No reaction from 12 hour, planaria still active
The first one i will give more shrimp food and see if there any new planaria
2 adult shrimp dead and 2 adult snail dead too,
no reaction to fish tetra, pygmi and guppy
Otto seems restless, but no problem
Red lizard fine like other fish


----------

